# Hello and Loveseat/companion seat plans



## craigy (15 May 2014)

Hi all
I am new to the forum so wanted to say hi and I look forward to contributing to this forum over the years.

Also, does anyone have some plans for a garden companion set, where 2 seats are joined by a little table for me and the missus 

Cheers
Craig


----------



## craigy (15 May 2014)

That is really nice. Do you have plans for it. I am good at making things but not very good at designing them


----------



## MickCheese (15 May 2014)

I must be missing something. You are talking to yourself I think. 

Welcome by the way. 

Mick


----------



## nathandavies (15 May 2014)

agreed, weird but welcome


----------

